# Trade Rumor



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/07/13/truth.rumors.nba/index.html

Im 100% against this trade but I know there are some of you on this board who would jump at this trade.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

i part of me wants ai but i want to take the risk of seeing shaun livingston develope to a great player
Ill wont do it ai needs the ball


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Personally i dont think livingston would be a superstar. However, if we ever did get iverson (other than brand), livingston is the one guy i would want on the team still. HOnestly i think out of most of the league, he is one of the most perfect guys to pair with iverson since he is tall, can handle the point so iverson goes to the two, but there are also no deffensive liabilities. 

However, the reason that this is a stupid proposal is twofold. Dunleavvy and baylor still think that livingston is the next magic and probably wouldnt trade him for lebron. (exaggeration). Second, the trade just flat doesn't work. I believe wed still be almost 7-9 million short on salaries for the trade to work under the CBA. (can anyone confirm? im too lazy to look it up). 

Again, i want iverson, and would give up a lot to get him, but no way can we have a starting back court of iverson/cassell. And no way does dunleavvy ship out livvy, and no way does that trade work under the CBA.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The rumor is Maggs and Livy for AI. Im too lazy to check out the salaries but would it work then?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> The rumor is Maggs and Livy for AI. Im too lazy to check out the salaries but would it work then?


difference is about $6.2 mill, so i dont know if billy king was just talking out of his ***. iverson and brand...sounds tempting. how old is iverson now? 

the thing with livingston is that EVEN in the summer leagues right now, the scouts still marvel at his potential. his averages arent that impressive. so how long b4 we decide livingston is a bust and will never reach taht potential? we have some doubters already like yamaneko. by then, it could be too late to move him and we'd always be relying on his potential, like a jonathon bender.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

AI is 6 feet tall and getting old. If we want to be top contender for a couple of years, then do it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

just say no.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

on a side note, it looks like livingston has bulked up a little. his arms look a wee bit bigger from the last time i saw him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It looks like speculation to me rather then a real rumor.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Weasel said:


> It looks like speculation to me rather then a real rumor.



i for one, sure hope so.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldnt say im a "doubter" unless you mean i doubt livingston will be a superstar, yes. But really, how many of us on here really do think livvy will be a superstar? I mean, at the rate he is going he wont even be a "star" for probably 6 years. For anyone to think he will become a superstar at this point, he would litterally have to improve like 4X as much as he has in his first two years combined. Im not saying its impossible, but, the more time goes on, and the straighter his improvement curve, the less likely it is for me to think that he miraculously will get to superstardom.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I wouldn't trade Livingston for anyone, but i bet he would not be angry by the trade becuse the sixers are he's favorite team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

you wouldnt trade livingston for D Wade?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> you wouldnt trade livingston for D Wade?



no. i might have just lost a lot of credibility(if there is such a thing on a internet message board), but still, no.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> no. i might have just lost a lot of credibility(if there is such a thing on a internet message board), but still, no.


I don't care about credibility, so I say NO, Livingston is a special player, So is D.Wade but I take the 20 year old instead of 24 year old.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> no. i might have just lost a lot of credibility(if there is such a thing on a internet message board), but still, no.


Yo boots, I agree with you. I wouldnt do that trade either. I have a bias opinion though cuz I think Livy has the potential to be a modern day Magic.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

wade vs. livingston

wade 24
livingston 20

wade depends purely on athleticism, and plays basketball like a runningback. how long is he going to last? and even if he does last for a long time, how effective will he be after all the punishment he takes?

livingston depends on his court vision and height. you don't lose height or court vision. if anything, his court vision will improve with age.


i'm not trying to say that livingston is better than wade, but from a value standpoint, i think we are better served by livingston.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I hate AI, so no.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Yikes, usually i'm on the "don't even think of trading Maggette side of things", but you guys have lost your minds at some point. Poor man's Magic (livingston) <<< Poor man's Jordan (wade)...

Back to the original subject though, Iverson is getting older, but he's been playing much smarter as he ages, look at his numbers for the last year, 33ppg, 7.4 assists! The points may be slightly inflated, but 7.4 assists with a garbage roster like that is quite a feat! I'd always said, you don't trade Maggette or Livingston unless it's for a bonafide superstar and Iverson definitely fits the bill.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Another possibility is a 3-team trade with Boston, Philadephia & the Clippers...

Clippers send out Maggette, Livingston & Mobley
Clippers get back Pierce, Andre Iguodala, Delonte West (or Telfair)

Celtics send out Pierce & West (or Telfair)
Celtics get back Iverson

76ers send out Iverson & Andre Iguodala
76ers get back Maggette, Livingston, Mobley

Boston should be happy cuz they'll get Iverson

Philadephia will have solid players at PG, SG and SF for quite a few years

Clippers basically get Pierce (who many have wanted for a long time), dump Mobley's salary (while still getting a solid SG in Iguodala), and Livingston's potential would hurt, but we'd still have a good young defensive point guard to work with in West (or get back on the potential boat with Telfair)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Another possibility is a 3-team trade with Boston, Philadephia & the Clippers...
> 
> Clippers send out Maggette, Livingston & Mobley
> Clippers get back Pierce, Andre Iguodala, Delonte West (or Telfair)
> ...


Where shall I sign?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

leidout said:


> Another possibility is a 3-team trade with Boston, Philadephia & the Clippers...
> 
> Clippers send out Maggette, Livingston & Mobley
> Clippers get back Pierce, Andre Iguodala, Delonte West (or Telfair)
> ...


i wouldnt mind that trade but i doubt itll happen


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Speculation =/= trade rumors.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

boston wants iverson and perice so no that trade cant happen


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Another possibility is a 3-team trade with Boston, Philadephia & the Clippers...
> 
> Clippers send out Maggette, Livingston & Mobley
> Clippers get back Pierce, Andre Iguodala, Delonte West (or Telfair)
> ...


Pierce just signed an extension so that trade doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Pierce just signed a extension. 

That would be awesome if that trade could happen though.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

leidout said:


> Another possibility is a 3-team trade with Boston, Philadephia & the Clippers...
> 
> Clippers send out Maggette, Livingston & Mobley
> Clippers get back Pierce, Andre Iguodala, Delonte West (or Telfair)
> ...


not appropriate


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh my god, imagine Paul Pierce???? OH MAN
lets see i love every single aspect of this trade and i really really hope it happens 
getting rid of Corey and Livingston??? both at the same time?? for a type of caliber player like A.I?
DO IT!!!! 
i hate him too, but like Tim Thomas, i can learn to like him....
and man that people are saying no to this is kinda stupid *no offense* ...but cmon 
POTENTIAL POTENTIAL POTENTIAL thats all people keep saying for Livingston ...
id rather have A.I for a couple more years and him give us the productivity, (PTS) and ASSISTS
than Livingston for a couple more years and him give us THE SAME AMOUNT IF NOT LESS THE AMOUNT OF ASSISTS Iverson would give us, minus 25+ pts Iverson would give us...
WHY NOT DO THIS????????
if the Clippers dont do this...they will regret it...what do they have to lose???
and people call Livingston "phenom" WHAT HAS HE DONE!!!!!!?!?!?!?! just cuz hes young and out of high skool and in the NBA cmon now.....

has the world gone mad!!!
jaja


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

then again, after that long rant, i really highly doubt A.I would like to be in a Clippers uniform...
Paul Pierce on the other hand ,    !


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> oh my god, imagine Paul Pierce???? OH MAN
> lets see i love every single aspect of this trade and i really really hope it happens
> getting rid of Corey and Livingston??? both at the same time?? for a type of caliber player like A.I?
> DO IT!!!!
> ...


Whooooaaaaa. You need to relax. What has Pierce and AI done? They have never won a ring. WHat do we have to lose? How bout one guy who avg 20 ppg and another guy who can avg 10 ppg 10 asst 5 rebs. I havent even mentioned the age factor but you can figure that one out yourself. That seems like a lot to lose. Baylor, Dunleavy, and the rest of the NBA besides the Sixers would not make this trade. So I think you've gone crazy.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> oh my god, imagine Paul Pierce???? OH MAN
> lets see i love every single aspect of this trade and i really really hope it happens
> getting rid of Corey and Livingston??? both at the same time?? for a type of caliber player like A.I?
> DO IT!!!!
> ...



yeah, iverson or pierce will come right in and save the clippers. screw livingston and cassell, cause they aren't all that good. livingston's play in the playoffs was a fluke. he shut down nash all by himself, but that's worthless anyways. livingston doesn't take 30 shots a game so he must be replaced. elton would sure love if pierce/iverson came aboard and the clips ran iso plays 90% of the time. team chemistry is overrated anyways.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

ElMarroAffajajaja = Bonafide Shaun Livingston hater. And that's sad.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> ElMarroAffajajaja = Bonafide Shaun Livingston hater. And that's sad.


No kidding. I think he has a personal vendetta vs. Livy. jajajajajajajjaj


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Livy banged his girl and keyed his car or something to that effect. 

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj x 100.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> Livy banged his girl and keyed his car or something to that effect.
> 
> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj x 100.


Now thats funny...I cant wait for Livy to blow up. U must be patient when developing a 20 yr old. I will never forget jajajajaja's comments.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

As much as I like AI, I would NOT make that trade.

There would be too many guys on the court commanding the ball. AI for one, Cassell for two, and EB.

I do think Maggette will get traded, although I hope he stays. I just don't think they could get anything of equal value for him.


----------



## The Yeti (Jun 29, 2006)

If you do a trade like that who do you propose we use to run the point in a few years time and run it effectively?

Iverson will be well past his prime, Sam will have finished up, and having Ewing play 30+ mins a night running the team is just a tad scary to think about at this point.

While there are not many guys out there who compete harder then AI, you can’t honestly tell me you would want to have a guy who is heading towards the twilight of his career hanging round for a few years while giving up someone who has a good chance of becoming an extremely special player?

We have a really solid core of young guys who have been improving with every season, and I dont see a reason to go and blow that up.

Every year the AI trade talk starts and nothing ever eventuates. 

Besides, don’t old guys who are yet to win a ring just head on down to Miami and hitch a ride from D-Wade?
I can see AI and Webber fitting in nicely down there at the retirement community (Tony Soprano's words, not mine)


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh Pierce signed so thats over...nah i dont hate Livingston he is a Clipper so i learn to accept every Clipper...its just...you guys and everyone make him seem like the next great thing...ie Magic???
and he has not done anything yet, and he is not...but everyone seems to think he is...and he is not gonna "blow up" in other words, HE F****** SUCKS really cmon guys are you blind...i mean yeah i see his "flashy" passes...and he has the "potential" to be great...but eh...ive seen him suck for too long for me to change my mind...remember Olowokandi had potential...thats all i have to say about that....and im not a Livingston hater jajaj i just think he is not as great as some of you guys make him out to be...hes a average at best pg....geesh....and i wont use the "jaja" anymore haha
HAHA their


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

The Yeti said:


> If you do a trade like that who do you propose we use to run the point in a few years time and run it effectively?
> 
> Iverson will be well past his prime, Sam will have finished up, and having Ewing play 30+ mins a night running the team is just a tad scary to think about at this point.
> 
> ...


like i said, i hope im wrong, but but we will see....just makes me anticipate the 07 season more..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Supposedly this rumor might be true. According to ESPN the radio, it would seem that the Sixers are interested in "Maggette + Livingston" for Iverson. Though the salaries don't come close to matching.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Supposedly this rumor might be true. According to ESPN the radio, it would seem that the Sixers are interested in "Maggette + Livingston" for Iverson. Though the salaries don't come close to matching.


Im not knocking you, rather ESPN...

How could any team who might trade their star player, not be interested in Maggette and Livingston for that player. I am sure Minn is interested, Philly is interested, Boston was interested, Indy would have been interested.

The obvious question is, "are the Clippers interested?"

The answer should be no, unless we can somehow get Iggy involved with the deal. Even so, we do not need to trade Maggs and Livingston for AI, when we were 1 game from the WCF.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Im not knocking you, rather ESPN...
> 
> How could any team who might trade their star player, not be interested in Maggette and Livingston for that player. I am sure Minn is interested, Philly is interested, Boston was interested, Indy would have been interested.
> 
> ...


I agree, plus where would he play? If he played PG, that would push Cassell to the bench pissing Cassell off. If he played SG then how could a Cassell and AI lineup hold up both offensively and especially DEFENSIVELY.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/07/13/truth.rumors.nba/index.html
> 
> Im 100% against this trade but I know there are some of you on this board who would jump at this trade.



Honestly, that would make the Clippers better for the next two seasons. But what about the long run? Iverson is beaten and battered. In showing signs more and more of the abuse he has taken over the years. 

This trade would be amazing for Sixers. For Clippers it might make them a threat RIGHT now, but with iversons body... Probably wouldn't last very long.

I'd say no to it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

if this was pierce who we were trading for i would not even have hesitated to do it. younger, a better fit, all-around game, and actually likes LA. wow was he a fool for wanting to rot in beantown


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> AI is 6 feet tall and getting old. If we want to be top contender for a couple of years, then do it.



yup yup. Clippers right now have youth and are built for the long run. Iverson means either win it now in the next couple of years, and start all over again once he retires.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Boston offered us Pierce for Maggz and SL

so if we rejected that, they'd probly reject AI unless AI2 is involved as well....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Im not knocking you, rather ESPN...
> 
> How could any team who might trade their star player, not be interested in Maggette and Livingston for that player. I am sure Minn is interested, Philly is interested, Boston was interested, Indy would have been interested.
> 
> ...



AI is respectible trade.

Minny would NEVER give up KG for Livingston, Corey, and filler. Big men, even aging ones like KG, are always worth more than guards with potiential. Hell, even guards that are superstars dont often get traded for allstar big men in there prime. Unless they have stupid GM's. See Mitch Kupchak.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Weasel said:


> I agree, plus where would he play? If he played PG, that would push Cassell to the bench pissing Cassell off. If he played SG then how could a Cassell and AI lineup hold up both offensively and especially DEFENSIVELY.


Cassell would come off the bench.....
-The guy almost handed SL the starting job; at this stage AI is clearly better than SL and Cassell
-Also there was an article before the playoffs discussing Sam's future...Sam said that he would be willing to come off the bench if the starting PG was at least an all-star; AI is a superstar
-Also Cassell would come off the bench to get a ring....which is possible with AI joinin


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Why in the world are you all so focused on the future? By the time Livingston becomes whatever he's going to become in what... 4 or 5 years? Brand and Maggette will both be 30+, Cassell won't even be playing anymore, Mobley will be like 36 (or retired).

Will he *EVER* be anywhere near as good as Allen Iverson is right now? And trust me on this, Basketball Jesus (A.K.A. LeBron James) is probably gonna be absolutely dominating this league by the time Livingston is at all-star caliber, and with guys like Wade, Howard, Arenas, Paul, etc... how well do you all think Livingston will match up against those guys?

I have a lot of hope for Livingston, he'll probably be an all-star by the time he hits 26, but when you have the chance to win a couple of championships right now, you go for it, so many things can go wrong over the next 4 to 5 years... And sorry to kill all buzz, but one game from the WCF is still 8-14 games away from the championship.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

leidout said:


> Why in the world are you all so focused on the future? By the time Livingston becomes whatever he's going to become in what... 4 or 5 years? Brand and Maggette will both be 30+, Cassell won't even be playing anymore, Mobley will be like 36 (or retired).
> 
> Will he *EVER* be anywhere near as good as Allen Iverson is right now? And trust me on this, Basketball Jesus (A.K.A. LeBron James) is probably gonna be absolutely dominating this league by the time Livingston is at all-star caliber, and with guys like Wade, Howard, Arenas, Paul, etc... how well do you all think Livingston will match up against those guys?
> 
> I have a lot of hope for Livingston, he'll probably be an all-star by the time he hits 26, but when you have the chance to win a couple of championships right now, you go for it, so many things can go wrong over the next 4 to 5 years... And sorry to kill all buzz, but one game from the WCF is still 8-14 games away from the championship.


Exactly. Livingston has great potential, but if you could get a top tier player for him, you do it. It's a gamble either way, but I'd always take proven talent over potential talent- and we're talking AI level talent here!
The only problem with AI on the Clips is I wonder if the other players would sort of recede behind him. I loved the versatility the Clips displayed last season- especially games where 4+ players hit double digits.
One fantasy trade that would never happen, but that I'd like to see: Arenas for SL and Magette or Mobley.

P.S. Larry Bird will always be Basketball Jesus.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

leidout said:


> Why in the world are you all so focused on the future? By the time Livingston becomes whatever he's going to become in what... 4 or 5 years? Brand and Maggette will both be 30+, Cassell won't even be playing anymore, Mobley will be like 36 (or retired).
> 
> Will he *EVER* be anywhere near as good as Allen Iverson is right now? And trust me on this, Basketball Jesus (A.K.A. LeBron James) is probably gonna be absolutely dominating this league by the time Livingston is at all-star caliber, and with guys like Wade, Howard, Arenas, Paul, etc... how well do you all think Livingston will match up against those guys?
> 
> I have a lot of hope for Livingston, he'll probably be an all-star by the time he hits 26, but when you have the chance to win a couple of championships right now, you go for it, so many things can go wrong over the next 4 to 5 years... And sorry to kill all buzz, but one game from the WCF is still 8-14 games away from the championship.


It won't take SL 4-5 years to reach stardom neccessarily but in the future, he'll have Brand, Kaman, Korolev, Diaz, Ross & Singleton to play with. Because they're not the sexiest names doesn't mean we're not the next San Antonio Spurs dynasty. I wouldn't do it because I don't want to have to search for new PG two years from now. Livingston will be part of the Wade, Howard, Arenas, Paul group, just give him time. He's the first PG to go straight to the pros out of high school for crying out loud. Livingston is gonna be a star, only thing that can stop him is injury. No way we trade him for AI.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

The best deal I could offer for him is Maggette, Mobley, Singleton & the Wolves pick. And I'd still hate to trade Singleton so I'm not even sure I'd do that.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> It won't take SL 4-5 years to reach stardom neccessarily but in the future, he'll have Brand, Kaman, Korolev, Diaz, Ross & Singleton to play with. Because they're not the sexiest names doesn't mean we're not the next San Antonio Spurs dynasty. I wouldn't do it because I don't want to have to search for new PG two years from now. Livingston will be part of the Wade, Howard, Arenas, Paul group, just give him time. He's the first PG to go straight to the pros out of high school for crying out loud. Livingston is gonna be a star, only thing that can stop him is injury. No way we trade him for AI.


Let me guess, you wouldn't trade Livingston for Chris Paul or Gilbert Arenas either right?


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually you're right. Let's break it down.
Distributing PGs: Livingston (not saying he's as good, yet), Kidd, Stockton, Nash, Magic
Shooting PGs: Isiah (not as much), B. Diddy, Marbury, Francis, Arenas, Paul

Arenas will continue to be great because he is that good of a shooter. History shows that players like Paul have a ceiling over them. Everybody was going gaga over Marbury, Baron Davis and Francis when they entered the league and now their team's can't get rid of them if they wanted to. I'm putting myself out there and I'm gonna say when it's all said and done:

Livingston's career to Paul's career will be what Jermaine O'Neal's career is to Antoine Walker's career. Walker was the man when he was first drafted while JO came straight from HS and was outside the radar for awhile. Then it all came together and JO was the star he is and Walker reached his peak. You will see.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> eh Pierce signed so thats over...nah i dont hate Livingston he is a Clipper so i learn to accept every Clipper...its just...you guys and everyone make him seem like the next great thing...ie Magic???
> and he has not done anything yet, and he is not...but everyone seems to think he is...and he is not gonna "blow up" in other words, HE F****** SUCKS really cmon guys are you blind...i mean yeah i see his "flashy" passes...and he has the "potential" to be great...but eh...ive seen him suck for too long for me to change my mind...remember Olowokandi had potential...thats all i have to say about that....and im not a Livingston hater jajaj i just think he is not as great as some of you guys make him out to be...hes a average at best pg....geesh....and i wont use the "jaja" anymore haha
> HAHA their


jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

You = hater, plain and simple.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> Let me guess, you wouldn't trade Livingston for Chris Paul or Gilbert Arenas either right?



chris paul, maybe.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We can't trade livingston, he's still in the Springtime of his youth!!!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

choiboi46 said:


>



that's a tight picture, either way...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe some of us don't want a complete thug on the Clippers. Chris Paul? Yes. Allen Iverson? Hell no.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Maybe some of us don't want a complete thug on the Clippers. Chris Paul? Yes. Allen Iverson? Hell no.


AI plays harder than anybody in the league


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> AI plays harder than anybody in the league


That could very be true, however, he doesnt fit in with the Clips. I dont want to mortgage the future for 2 yrs. Honestly, I dont think AI could even take us to the Finals let alone win it. He hasnt been back since that fluke run which seems like a century ago.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

as much as i would like a livingston AI back court, the more i think about it, the more i think we would need to move on that now, even if it means moving livingston. AI could get us a championship the next couple years. Sure that would put us in rebuilding mode in a couple of years, but we would be a championship team in rebuilding mode. Its better than waiting years for livvy to peak, when we have no one else still on the team. 

But its still not going to happen. And the sixers would never take a mobley/maggette based deal either.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> That could very be true, however, he doesnt fit in with the Clips. I dont want to mortgage the future for 2 yrs. Honestly, I dont think AI could even take us to the Finals let alone win it. He hasnt been back since that fluke run which seems like a century ago.


I agree. I'm opposed to the trade as well. I'm just saying that AI is much more than a "thug"


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> I agree. I'm opposed to the trade as well. I'm just saying that AI is much more than a "thug"


No doubt about that. AI plays his heart out. Do u think AI would PRACTICE for Dunleavy?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> No doubt about that. AI plays his heart out. Do u think AI would PRACTICE for Dunleavy?



Practice? you talkin bout practice?..... practice?........what we talking bout here? practice?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

If we pull that deal off without handing over Livy, I'd do it with the quickness.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NOBLE said:


> If we pull that deal off without handing over Livy, I'd do it with the quickness.



same here, but they'd probably want kaman instead. another player i wouldn't want to let go for iverson.

he might be the "answer", but i don't see him as our answer.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

While I like Kaman, I'd rather give him up than Livy. We can find another big guy in the loaded 2007 draft. 

Then again, this _is_ Billy King we're talking about here.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NOBLE said:


> While I like Kaman, I'd rather give him up than Livy. We can find another big guy in the loaded 2007 draft.
> 
> Then again, this _is_ Billy King we're talking about here.



i agree, i'd rather let go of kaman instead of livingston, but if i had my druthers, i'd keep either one over iverson.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Screw looking out for the future, we've been rebuilding for 20 years... 

Look at how many teams have won championships over the last 15 years... Bulls, Spurs, Lakers, Pistons, Heat, Rockets, that's it!

Championships are rare, we keep waiting for people to develop and the Clippers will be rebuilding for another 20 years... Go for it right now and don't ever look back, you think anyone in Miami gives a flying **** about the potential of Lamar Odom & Caron Butler anymore?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I rather trade Livingston instead of Kamen. If we trade Kamen away, that will leave us a big hole in the middle with no big man on the bench. Rebraca's health wont help either.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i highly doubt this will ever happen, especially with the Clippers luck, stop talking about Livingstons youth, Darko Milicic is young ...for petes sake....s***


im sure when Livingston proves me right, and he sucks more than ever...everyone is gonna find a reason to defend him....so eh...ima stop talking negative about him....if it wont be an injury...it will just be him unfolding before our very eyes....negatively of course...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way, Niiiice A.I Clips pic


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

Ever heard of growing pains? Shaun gets a ton of big game experience in the playoffs and is always playing in crunch time in the regular season as well. All this will pay off over time, less time than you may think. And have you forgotten that he is only 20 years old? How can you say a kid drafted #4 overall, taughted as the top prospect in the draft who plays about 30 minutes a game for a team filled with veterans who were one game away from playing in the NBA final four? Talk about impatient. I can't wait to laugh at you so hard ElMarro that my boogers will travel all the way from New York to Los Angeles, hit you in the eyes and blind you even worse than you already are you damn hater.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> Ever heard of growing pains? Shaun gets a ton of big game experience in the playoffs and is always playing in crunch time in the regular season as well. All this will pay off over time, less time than you may think. And have you forgotten that he is only 20 years old? How can you say a kid drafted #4 overall, taughted as the top prospect in the draft who plays about 30 minutes a game for a team filled with veterans who were one game away from playing in the NBA final four? Talk about impatient. I can't wait to laugh at you so hard ElMarro that my boogers will travel all the way from New York to Los Angeles, hit you in the eyes and blind you even worse than you already are you damn hater.


I agree 100%. This kid will be special. Lets not give up on him yet.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i highly doubt this will ever happen, especially with the Clippers luck, stop talking about Livingstons youth, Darko Milicic is young ...for petes sake....s***
> 
> 
> im sure when Livingston proves me right, and he sucks more than ever...everyone is gonna find a reason to defend him....so eh...ima stop talking negative about him....if it wont be an injury...it will just be him unfolding before our very eyes....negatively of course...



did you watch the playoffs? it's not just our hope that he fullfills his potential, he actually showcased his skills through his play. 

we are not drinking the livy kool-aid dispensed by the clippers organization, a lot of us actually watched his play, and believe that with a bit more progression, he could become a great player.

you spout off, talking about how you want daniel ewing to start over livingston, how can we take you seriously after that?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

livingstononefour said:


> Ever heard of growing pains? Shaun gets a ton of big game experience in the playoffs and is always playing in crunch time in the regular season as well. All this will pay off over time, less time than you may think. And have you forgotten that he is only 20 years old? How can you say a kid drafted #4 overall, taughted as the top prospect in the draft who plays about 30 minutes a game for a team filled with veterans who were one game away from playing in the NBA final four? Talk about impatient. I can't wait to laugh at you so hard ElMarro that my boogers will travel all the way from New York to Los Angeles, hit you in the eyes and blind you even worse than you already are you damn hater.


repped...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> did you watch the playoffs? it's not just our hope that he fullfills his potential, he actually showcased his skills through his play.
> 
> we are not drinking the livy kool-aid dispensed by the clippers organization, a lot of us actually watched his play, and believe that with a bit more progression, he could become a great player.
> 
> you spout off, talking about how you want daniel ewing to start over livingston, how can we take you seriously after that?


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Maybe some of us don't want a complete thug on the Clippers. Chris Paul? Yes. Allen Iverson? Hell no.


chill out with the thug bashing, what? you'd rather have a 4 year college player with a masters than a certified baller...i wouldnt trade livy for anybody but if we did have iverson you wouldnt care how much of a thug he was...at least he is who he is and not trying to be preppy to make some white people happy...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i highly doubt this will ever happen, especially with the Clippers luck, stop talking about Livingstons youth, Darko Milicic is young ...for petes sake....s***
> 
> 
> im sure when Livingston proves me right, and he sucks more than ever...everyone is gonna find a reason to defend him....so eh...ima stop talking negative about him....if it wont be an injury...it will just be him unfolding before our very eyes....negatively of course...


i guess you didnt see game 7 aginst phx, it looked like nobody could stop him...go back and check it out thats livy at his best...and if we didnt have cassell livy would be a starter and develop quicker...get off his back...remember all the stupid **** you say. ive watched basketball long enough to see that you dont trade away a player like livy...even for a superstar...tha grass aint always greener...vada


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Someone from another forum said on Philly radio that the latest rumor was AI and 2008 1st round pick for Mags, Livy and Rebracca. I still think that is way too much, maybe if it was an unprotected 2007 pick instead I would like it a little more


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

No thanks to AI! The Clippers are a much better team with Maggette and Livingston then they'd be with AI.


I'd love to see my two favorite teams make a deal... Maggette for D.Miles, T.Outlaw and 2 draft picks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> as much as i would like a livingston AI back court, the more i think about it, the more i think we would need to move on that now, even if it means moving livingston. AI could get us a championship the next couple years. Sure that would put us in rebuilding mode in a couple of years, but we would be a championship team in rebuilding mode. Its better than waiting years for livvy to peak, when we have no one else still on the team.
> 
> But its still not going to happen. And the sixers would never take a mobley/maggette based deal either.


100% Agree with that :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Brief opinion from SI.com about AI for Mags, Liv:



> • Rumors that Iverson could go to Denver (for Marcus Camby and Andre Miller) or Los Angeles (for Clippers Corey Maggette and Shaun Livingston) could only have come out of the Sixers organization, as they try to set an outrageous tone for trade offers.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> 100% Agree with that :clap: :clap: :clap:


 jaja, you'd agree to a Livy for Slavamedvadenko deal.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The whole time the Clips have been in LA they have chased after "the great phenom" !! Whether it was Manning, C Smith, Benoit, Olowakandi etc....

Finally they go and get quality players who CAN PLAY TODAY and the have their best season. The question is. "Will Livingston ever be ready ??" How long are you willing to wait ?? 

Kaman, Brand, Thomas, AI, Cassell is an awesome lineup, you must admit.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> Ever heard of growing pains? Shaun gets a ton of big game experience in the playoffs and is always playing in crunch time in the regular season as well. All this will pay off over time, less time than you may think. And have you forgotten that he is only 20 years old? How can you say a kid drafted #4 overall, taughted as the top prospect in the draft who plays about 30 minutes a game for a team filled with veterans who were one game away from playing in the NBA final four? Talk about impatient. I can't wait to laugh at you so hard ElMarro that my boogers will travel all the way from New York to Los Angeles, hit you in the eyes and blind you even worse than you already are you damn hater.


you have his last name as your nick , so its only right you get all emotional and defend him Haha
yes....we will wait and see...their will be stuff to throw in my face if he ever becomes as good as you guys think he is...but hes not so eh


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> jaja, you'd agree to a Livy for Slavamedvadenko deal.


nah not Slava, maybe Aaron Mckie haha
ima stop talking about Livingston, cuz everyone defending him gets annoying...and people not wantin to trade Maggette n him for A.I ??? hhaha
man thats funny 

so, we will just wait and see, and i dont know if your guys argument on always defending him is whether he will be good with teh Clippers or he will ever be good with another team, but i dont think he will ever be good with any team, THE CLIPPERS or anywhere else...enough bashing on him ...or not Maggette though, i will continue to talk about him if he keeps on playing as stupid as he usually does....as for Livingston, lets just wait and see what happens


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Dunleavy likes Livingston too much to give him up. I also think a lot GM's think highly of Livingston. I can't see the Clippers giving him up. As well I believe on the radio the other day Baylor said something to the likes that the 76ers wanted too much from the Clippers.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

How much is too much?
I would easily give them Mobley, Livingston and Cassell for Iverson, that's not too much IMO. We need a change, I don't see any reason why we would stick with exactly the same team from the last season. Everyone in the west are getting better, we lost Radmanovic and signed ****ing Tim Thomas, is that an improvement? i don't think so
So, if there is a possibility to get Iverson by not giving away Brand, Kaman and Maggette, I say DO IT!


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

i really cant see through shaun but it's like a fog when u come to the end of it it is either a rainbow or a dark cloud


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Not good at all.


----------

